# Miyata Ridge Runner Team



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Today it's raining so I dug out my Miyata Ridge Runner Team.  

I think the bike is a 89 or a 90 I am not sure. The frame Number is QU48442 if any one knows the years on a Miyata.

This was the first Mt. bike I ever bought new and I would guess that was in 1990 but I think the bike was a left over from the year before.

The seat, post, rear brakes and pedals are not original, I think I still have the rear brakes but if any one knows what Miyata used for a seat, post and pedals I would be grateful. 


Maybe after a few test runs I'll Look into the Vintage XC race at Keyesville or Sea otter

But I guess It's racing heritage was has a DH bike and not XC.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

That bike's in beautiful condition:thumbsup: What size is it?


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the frame size is 20"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Why you gotta do that Jeff? You already know how I feel about that bike.


Bring it to Sea Otter this year...we'll be doing a vintage ride/pre course ride on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Jeff,

Nice ride :thumbsup: 

On the serial#: My 2 1989 RidgeRunners say Q as well. 

I have European ones, Koga Miyata RidgeRunners more exactly. They are yellow with tiger print. I have one of the two almost finished. It will get the original equipment like the XTII groupset and the Tioga Mountaineer stem. I opt for ti post, bars, Swift seat... this to get the best out of it. Besides it is a nice classic bike I think it is a great performer as well! 

Koga originally specced their RidgeRunner with XT post. Do not know whether it applies to the US Miyata too, but I have seen several US RidgeRunners with XT post. The pedals for the Euro version were XTs, as was the complete groupset. Do not know of the US one. I have seen US RidgeRunner with the HBall seat, but also with Avocet. The later will probably easier to source. I doubt whether the wheel QRs in your bike are original.


- Melvin


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

A good friend of mine who used to work for Miyata when they were in Elk Grove, IL used to ride Ridge Runners exclusively. He would get the bikes which were used for catalog photo shoots, and would break them from time to time as well. I remember him driving around in his pickup with the fork and handlebar assembly and a sheared off headtube on his pickup bed bike rack. Every time I see one of these, or moreso the black and yellow ones (he called it his satanic Ridge Runner) I think of him. Sadly he passed away a few years ago from cancer, but he's the one who got me into mountain biking back in the mid 80's when I was rockin my Haro Master.

And Rumpfy, there's a bike co-op here in Chicago which had that exact frame hanging from the rafters in their junkyard/warehouse. It needed some love, but it was in very good shape overall....


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Elevation12 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Nice ride :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info,

Yes the QR have to go and I think there is a older Avocet seat in my parts box's and XT post now if I can only find the pedals.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jeff,

Under this link you find many pics of a nice RidgeRunner that what I think is a 1990 model:

https://www.uzzah.com/cycling/miyata-ridgerunnerteam/

HBall's =>


----------



## lumpsum (May 2, 2005)

My winterbeater this season is a 90? Miyata Ridgerunner Team, SS with studs. A bit stiff but wonderfully predictable and stable. Old steel rules !


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Jeff,


Thats the bike I want, right there.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is another pic (by ameybrook)


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

lumpsum said:


> My winterbeater this season is a 90? Miyata Ridgerunner Team, SS with studs. A bit stiff but wonderfully predictable and stable. Old steel rules !


My RR is not finished and I haven't ridden one off road yet. Do know my ValleyRunner is more comfortable than all my Panasonics, but it has longer stays than the RR.

Really looking forward to experience the ride off road. The few hundred meters I did with one on road made clear to me that to me it is a pretty agile, responsive bike. Felt like I flew on it.

- Melvin


----------

